# Pen Kit suggestions



## Adillo303 (Oct 9, 2013)

I am reading the material on casting pen blanks with a lot of interest.

Would some of you be willing to share information as to what kits work the best. I am thinking that the thickness of the finished casting in relation to the size of the tube is important as the decoration needs enough room.

Thank You

Andy


----------



## thewishman (Oct 9, 2013)

The Sierra Vista (Bear Tooth Woods, Berea Hardwoods, Exotic Blanks - in order of the largest variety of plating options available) is my favorite for having a lot of material left on the tube when turned to finished size. It is almost identical to the Wall Street III at Woodcraft (the transmissions are different.)

Cigar pens are pretty goo, too.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Oct 9, 2013)

I think the thickest I've seen on the pen body (but not the cap) is the Spring Blossom... that thing is thick!  Take a look at the bushings on the right.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Oct 9, 2013)

Another pen great for thicker decorum is the Majestic Squire. Great components with lots of meat.


----------



## crokett (Oct 10, 2013)

The thickness of the final turning depends on the final shape of the pen. 

Slimline I did (this one is wood)






Another slimline, with a much bigger body - I did this silver/gold swirl.  The amount of material left on this one is thicker than the next pic which is a Mesa.  The mesa is bigger bodied because the tube is so much bigger.


----------

